# Meet Nala!



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

We have a new poodle sister...the other poodles have explained to Nala that she is some kind of new, smooth-coated poodle and she is beautiful in her own, short-snouted way


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Aw! I just want to hug and kiss that precious baby!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Lou said:


> Aw! I just want to hug and kiss that precious baby!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ya, her little squishy face is so velvety, I just love her


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Such a sweet little puppy....looking forward to seeing pix of everyone playing!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A Boston? Cute!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh so darling! I love squishy faces. My friend has a black pug puppy, and its so fun to press her little button! And a few weeks back at agility a man who has bostons was showing me his live cam on his phone his newborn boston babies! 
So adorbs! Congrats!


----------

